# Would you do the ice bucket challenge?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

The *Ice Bucket Challenge* 
"an activity involving dumping a bucket of ice water on someone's head to promote awareness of the disease amyotrophic lateral sclerosis (ALS) and encourage donations to research."


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I need to click multiple nos here.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, sounds fun.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

No. There is an element of bullying in the whole thing which I find distasteful.

Coercion, peer pressure, demands for public displays of conformity, moral blackmail - all pretty negative things.

A person should be able to keep their own charity arrangements private if they wish.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> No. There is an element of bullying in the whole thing which I find distasteful.
> 
> *Coercion, peer pressure, demands for public displays of conformity, moral blackmail - all pretty negative things.*
> 
> A person should be able to keep their own charity arrangements private if they wish.


Can you explain? I guess I'm out of the loop. I've only seen a few youtube videos of people doing the challenge and saying they were going to donate, but that's about it.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Can you explain? I guess I'm out of the loop. I've only seen a few youtube videos of people doing the challenge and saying they were going to donate, but that's about it.


I gather the "challenge" element to it is once they do it they nominate (publicly) someone else who has to do it. So people are nominating co-workers/family/classmates on facebook....

(I'm willing to stand corrected, that's just what I've read of it so far)

The nominated person is potentially in a bit of an awkward position - if they don't want to do it for some reason, they could appear selfish or uncaring about the charity/cause involved in front of their peers.

I've already seen a few posts here from people who have been 'nominated' to do it by people on their peers, and say they feel really socially anxious about it, but they also feel they can't back out of it without seeming selfish.

I can feel for them, and I think they are being unfairly put in that position.

It would be nice if just one of the celebrities would say upon being nominated: _"No thanks. Whatever money I donate to charity is my private business." _


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I already did it. I donated as well. It's a great cause. I think it's getting too much flack which is normal and expected for anything that becomes widespread and popular.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Sure, why not. Grandma always put a beach bucket on my head when I was a kid, so it would be familiar territory.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Nope. If it involves me in a video, then no way. I have yet to put a single pic of myself up on fb. It is a great cause tho and I think it's awesome the way it's gone viral.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

No. for the same reason as TenYears and I'm poor.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have no moral issue with it, it just seems desperately attention-seeking. I'm okay with peer pressuring people into doing good/positive things.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I gather the "challenge" element to it is once they do it they nominate (publicly) someone else who has to do it. So people are nominating co-workers/family/classmates on facebook....
> 
> (I'm willing to stand corrected, that's just what I've read of it so far)
> 
> ...


I agree. I actually have some anxiety over being nominated to do it...it could happen. Some of my family has done it already, and I'm worried my kids might nominate me. I. will. not. do. it. And it doesn't matter what excuse or reasoning I give, I'm going to look like a total douche to everyone.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No and pretty sick to hear about it. I am not a sheep.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

No. I'm against any form of coercion that isn't instigated by me.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

No. There are other more helpful ways to help the cause besides pouring cold water over yourself during a California drought. Of course, I'm aware that the California water board has stated that this doesn't violate its regulations, but still, the irony.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Looking for donations through these social media "challenges" that very much appeal to everyone's need for attention are a brilliant idea revenuewise. 
Only leaves you wondering how many actually do donate. But still, I'm sure they're getting more money through this than they would've with any normal campaign or without one.

As for would I do it, the answer is no. I've already swum in ice cold water and done some naked rolling around in snow, and did that without any social media influence or donating money anywhere.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not a big thing for me. I've had ice water baths before. I realized the other day that I don't really have anyone who would challenge me these days and that made me feel bad about my current plight.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I have just been nominated. Damn my housemate! *shakes fist*. I would be happy to do it if i wasn't being filmed and if it wasn't going up on Facebook. I guess i'm just gonna have to man up and do it!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SouthernTom said:


> I have just been nominated. Damn my housemate! *shakes fist*. I would be happy to do it if i wasn't being filmed and if it wasn't going up on Facebook. I guess i'm just gonna have to man up and do it!


Do it naked. Might start a new trend.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I was nominated and didn't do it. I'd only do it if I could also donate $100, and I'm way too broke at the moment.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No. I'm not a ****ing moron.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sudden exposure to cold could trigger a heart attack, which seems like a great idea.


----------



## EmptyEyes (Aug 25, 2014)

You don't just dump it on you right? You also film it and then put it online so all your friends and strangers around the world can watch you get it dumped on you. . . . no, I would never do that.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I gather the "challenge" element to it is once they do it they nominate (publicly) someone else who has to do it. So people are nominating co-workers/family/classmates on facebook....
> 
> (I'm willing to stand corrected, that's just what I've read of it so far)
> 
> ...


The wrestler Rob Van Dam basically did just that.


----------



## G pope (Aug 25, 2014)

I would. But am effeminately sick of hearing about it. Especially the fact that most people doing it don't even know the cause.


----------



## charlie92 (Jun 24, 2014)

Sounds unpleasant and embarrassing. I never even knew until now that it was supposed to be a 'raising awareness' thing. Obviously it's not doing that very well.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sudden exposure to cold could trigger a heart attack, which seems like a great idea.


 i thought its pouring ice water on ur head bcs it would induce u als type feelings tht way increasing awareness of it?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh hell no. Not because I'm a wuss...simply because I'm so sick of hearing about it I want to smash my head against a wall every time someone mentions it. They could at least make it more interesting. Maybe the fire ant challenge instead? :idea


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It would be a lot of work, for very few views.

I'm speaking of myself of course, I don't have a large social network online.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

only if drogba nominate me


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Something positive came out of this:

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/08/25/ice-bucket-challenge-video-lands-ne-man-in-jail/20952186/



> One Nebraska man's ALS Ice Bucket Challenge not only spread awareness of Lou Gehrig's disease ... it also landed him in jail. Jesean Morris, 20, was wanted for a parole violation when he posted his challenge online.It was eventually taken down -- but not before a Facebook friend saw the video and tipped off police to Morris's exact location. A police spokesman told Omaha.com, "They were given a specific house [by the tipster.


 :lol


----------



## EmptyEyes (Aug 25, 2014)

> a *Facebook friend* saw the video and tipped off police to Morris's exact location.


A reminder to everyone to clean up your friendslist every so often.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> No. There is an element of bullying in the whole thing which I find distasteful.
> 
> Coercion, peer pressure, demands for public displays of conformity, moral blackmail - all pretty negative things.
> 
> A person should be able to keep their own charity arrangements private if they wish.


This.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

SouthernTom said:


> I have just been nominated. Damn my housemate! *shakes fist*. I would be happy to do it if i wasn't being filmed and if it wasn't going up on Facebook. I guess i'm just gonna have to man up and do it!


Anyone dumps ice water on me is going to be punched in the head. **** ALS.



TicklemeRingo said:


> No. There is an element of bullying in the whole thing which I find distasteful.
> 
> Coercion, peer pressure, demands for public displays of conformity, moral blackmail - all pretty negative things.
> 
> A person should be able to keep their own charity arrangements private if they wish.


This. I have an extremely low tolerance for bullying. I don't let people push me around.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I would if it didn't involve being recorded and put on youtube lol.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

If I actually had friends who I felt comfortable enough to challenge, I'd probably do it. Otherwise, I'd donate the $100... that is quite a bit of money though... Hopefully I don't get challenged.


----------



## Julia555 (Aug 1, 2014)

I would, but I would find a different cause to donate for. I do believe ALS is a worthy cause, as I have seen how it deteriorates people and I have had several patients who died from it, but the organization itself even admitted that they don't know what to do with the money because all the research they have done has come up empty-handed. I would have to research a charity that I know my money could be put to good use.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I am sick of seeing this on facebook. I seen quite of bit of contacts I have are doing it. Better not nominate me. I hate that kind of crap. I got to enough mandatory stuff in life and don't want added things. Plus, I hate even putting pictures of myself online.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

No. People who do the icebucket challenge, especially those who challenge others to do so are complete and utter morons.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

My boss's wife has facebook set as the home page on the office computer. I often come in early and use that computer to check my mail before work, so every time I open firefox it takes me straight to her facebook page. This morning to my shock and horror one of her friends had shared an ice bucket challenge video that started playing as soon as the page opened. It was an overweight 50 something woman wearing nothing but pasties and a bright green Borat style mankini. uke That image is now permanently burned into my brain as a painful reminder of the ice bucket challenge. This insanity needs to stop.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

If people care so much about suffering that they will pour ice on themselves would they pour rubble on themselves to support the suffering faced by the Palestinian people?

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...destroyed-during-israel-conflict-9689809.html


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I absolutely love it when people call me a moron. That is so sweet. :heart


Sorry, but I don't care much for internet fads. In my opinion, it's fuelled more by narcissism than actual compassion for people with ALS. May not have been the case for you but I bet it is for most people.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

apx24 said:


> No. I'm not a *****ing moron*.


Don't be a bully.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I have the thing on fb where you have to approve the post for it to appear on your timeline so if someone nomimated/tagged me, I just wouldn't approve the post.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> My boss's wife has facebook set as the home page on the office computer. I often come in early and use that computer to check my mail before work, so every time I open firefox it takes me straight to her facebook page. This morning to my shock and horror one of her friends had shared an ice bucket challenge video that started playing as soon as the page opened. It was an overweight 50 something woman wearing nothing but pasties and a bright green Borat style mankini. uke That image is now permanently burned into my brain as a painful reminder of the ice bucket challenge. This insanity needs to stop.


Just checked facebook and seen a video of a 60 plus old fat man wearing a speedo. I didn't play the video, but seen him standing there all in his glory. uke


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

It isn't much of a challenge. They should do the barefoot running on burning coals challenge.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Katy Perry did it. Why should I be any different :b in other words, yes I would


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

For that to happen, people would have to know I exist first and actually care to see anything I do. I'm a virtual ghost on social networking sites by my own design. So I'm pretty safe.


...Having said all that, if I did so happen to be challenged, I'd still not do it. Screw that.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I don't do videos of myself. I have too much anxiety. I doubt anyone would challenge me either because I have no social life. There aren't even people I talk to regularly online. Also I think a lot of people are just doing it out of peer pressure or to get attention. It's nice though anyone who is doing it mostly for the purpose of helping with donations


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

It isn't even a challenge. When I was in army cadets we had to swim in a freezing cold lake in winter. When you jumped in it took all your breath away but you did it not to look like a s**t bag. My friends dad used to swim across a lake in Northern England every new years day morning...................and he did it for fun! 

The ice bucket challenge, as a challenge, leaves me cold!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No. I would just donate. Can't stand anything that's cold especially cold water.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Not a chance I'd do it on video. I'd research the charity and the illness first, and then decide whether to donate. And I wouldn't 'tag' anyone.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Hell no. I'd donate instead, but probably only $20, not $100...can't afford it lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I gather the "challenge" element to it is once they do it they nominate (publicly) someone else who has to do it. So people are nominating co-workers/family/classmates on facebook....
> 
> The nominated person is potentially in a bit of an awkward position - if they don't want to do it for some reason, they could appear selfish or uncaring about the charity/cause involved in front of their peers.
> 
> ...


Man, that is EXACTLY how I feel. Someone did an ice bucket challenge video in this group on facebook that I belong to and in the video I was one of the people they nominated- complete with subtitles saying my name in bold at the bottom.

It kind of freaked me out and I have not responded to the person/video at all. I'm not going to do it because I don't want to put a video of myself on the internet like that.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Hell no, Id prefer to donate to the incurable disease that is exploiting Africa.


----------

